# Anyone egg sharing at CRM?



## babyhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi
Is anyone egg sharing at CRM? I'm going back in Jan to start a 2nd cycle as I lost my baby at 11wks and 6days back in July 
Would love to chat with people about different experiences x


----------



## bubbles09 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Babyhill

Im so sorry for ur loss hun.

I egg shared at crm in August after a failed cycle at another clinic. They are absolutely brilliant. They really do look after you well, much better than the other clinic I was at.

Unfortunately I got a bfn again, but my recipient got a bfp. I will be egg sharing again in May.

I just want to wish you the best of luck xx


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi babyhill,

im egg sharing at crm at the moment, start stimming tomorrow. I love the crm they are fab. This is my 4th egg share that i will be doing. Last three were all negative for me  hope this is the one. Two of my reciepients have had positives from my eggs. I cannot praise the staff enough, they are so caring and thoughtful. Good luck to you.xx


----------



## babyhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi,

Thank you for your kind words they mean a lot to me as I don't know anyone near me that can relate to what we are going through.
I'm starting another egg share program soon, i'm starting the pill on the 14th Jan instead of prostap this time, then should start stimming early Feb, Fingers crossed it will work. CRM are the best I will never go anywhere else.   . Anyway I wish you the very best of luck too    

Vicky x


----------

